# Angeln an der Müritz!!!



## Raubfischkiller (8. Januar 2005)

Jeder der mal schöne Hechte fangen will soll an die Müritz fahren, es gibt dort eine Fischeranlage, wo man sich Boote mieten kann, dort kann man auch Fischtouren machen, dort habe ich eine gemacht. Es wurden innerhalb von 4 Stunden 7 Hechte gefangen!!
Ich habe davon 4 gefangen, 2 davon waren über 1 m und einen Zander von 90 cm, und etliche Barsche, also ein Klasse Raubfischgewässer!:l



Die Addresse werde ich euch morgen hier rein schreiben, es lohnt sich mal dort hin zu fahren, ich habe aber bekannte, die haben bei 1 Tour gar keinen Hecht gefangen, aber die Addresse wird bald folgen, ihr könnt dprt euch dann mal informieren, wo ihr da hin müsst usw.:q


----------



## RaEma (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

war 2003 auch da. Aber ohne Boot und auch so ziemlich unprofessionel...
Dicke Barsche kann man aber auch vom Ufer fangen.
Würde da aber noch mal hin fahren, wenn alles ein bisschen besser organisiert ist.


----------



## maxum (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Hallo!!

Kennt jemand Slipstellen an der Müritz?

Grüße aus B. Sven


----------



## eiksor (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Hi,
 ich fahre im Mai auch an die Müritz und ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen 
 kann ich in dieser Jahreszeit ein paar schöne Hechte,Zander und Barsche fangen,
 und dürfen dort überhaupt angler die unter 18 sind dort Raubfischangeln?

 mfg. eiksor


----------



## dorschhai (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

@raubfischkiller: wann warst du an der müritz? fahre mit dem hausboot im herbst.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Morgen .. mit Sicherheit handelt es sich bei der Adresse um den Bootsverleih des sogenannten Hechtpapst der Müritz, Herrn Stolschewski.
Fahre selbst des öfteren an die Müritz ... die "offizielle" Müritz ist der größte innerdeutsche Binnensee Deutschlands & hat viel zu bieten !
Hauptsächlich kann man in der Müritz Barsche & Hechte fangen. Wobei Barsche fast überall allgegenwärtig sind. Hechte, speziell die großen, sollte & muss man aber suchen & die beste Zeit für diese, ist eindeutig der Herbst, bzw. Frühwinter. Zander gibt es aufgrund des sehr sauberen & klaren Wassers eher verhalten. Für diese sollte man sich eher die Zu-, bzw. Abläufe der Müritz genauer anschauen ... ich möchte die TopSpots nicht direkt nennen, da diese sehr klein sind & ich nicht möchte, dass diese total überlaufen sind & werden, nachdem ich beobachten konnte, wie viele Angler an diesen untermassige Zander mitnahmen (Meldung an die Wasserschutzpolizei erfolgte!). Aber jeder Angler mit offenen Augen wird gute Z-Stellen finden.   
Auch ist Herr Stolschewski immer gerne bereit Tipps & Hinweise zu geben.

Nachdem sich ja alles & jeder auf die Müritz versteift, sollte hier noch angeführt werden, dass der angrenzende Kölpinsee ein absolut hervorragendes Hechtgewässer ist & nur von wenigen Booten befahren wird. Wir konnten in diesem schon mehrere 100cm+ Hechte releasen.

*AUF DER MÜRITZ GILT ES ZU BEACHTEN:* Rechterhand von der Ausfahrt aus Röbel liegt ein Vogelschutzgebiet ... die Gelben Bojen gelten als Grenze & DÜRFEN nicht überfahren werden !!! Wasserpolizei ist fast immer unterwegs & Kontrollen finden sehr oft statt !
Auch sollte man die Müritz nicht unterschätzen & in kälteren Monaten Überlebensanzüge anziehen ! Es können sich Wellen bis zu 150cm auftürmen & eine steife Brise weht weit draussen sehr oft & ist zumeist erst erkennbar, wenn man dann auch weit draussen auf dem See ist. Und mehrere Kilometer bis zum Ufer schwimmen ... das schaffen mit Sicherheit nur die wenigsten !

MÜRITZ BERICHT AB

meridian​


----------



## Raubfischkiller (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

der Mann heißt mit Nachname "Plötz"


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Könntest Du beschreiben in welchem Ort sich der von Dir genannte Bootsverleih/Verleiher befindet ?
Auch würden wir uns über Bilder der Hechte/Zander sehr freuen & da man ja gewöhnlich Bilder von Hechten über 100+ macht würdest Du uns/mich damit sehr erfreuen, zumal die Hechte der Müritz ja aufgrund des klaren Wassers auch zumeist eine eindrucksvolle Färbung aufweisen ... also immer her mit den Bildern !   

mfg
meridian​


----------



## Hai2 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Ah die Müritz,

ja das ist wirklich ein klasse Raubfischgewässer,das einzige was doch etwas nervt sind die Leute mit ihren motorbooten!!:r 

Naja wer kanns ihnen verdenken!!Haben auch schon an der müritz nen guten fang gemacht.

Petri,Marc


----------



## karlosito (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

@eiksor: also da die müritz in meck pomm ist, darfst du da auch als unter 18 jähriger raubfisch angeln


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

hheheheh natürlich sind Motorboote zumeist ein Nerv, aber mich würde interessieren, wie lange man wohl von einem bis zum anderen Ufer brauchen würde, würde das Boot gerudert werden    

In diesem Sinne   

Und meiner Meinung nach, geht es an der Müritz noch verhältnismässig "ruhig" zu, was ja auch die sehr, sehr gute Wasserqualität bestätigt. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, bietet die Müritz die beste Wasserqualität der Neuen Bundesländer. Zumindest wurde uns dieses auf einer Rund- & Erspähungsfahrt auf einem der Fahrgastschiffe prophezeit, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

meridian​
p.s.: Für mich stellt die Müritz keineswegs eines der besten Hechtgewässer & erst recht nicht Zandergewässer dar, aber in Bezug auf Barsch, fällt mir kein besseres Gewässer ein, denn diese sind dort allgegenwärtig & zumeist in sehr guter Größe (40+) vorhanden !


----------



## eiksor (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Karlositi vielen dank 
  ich wohn ja am andern ende deutschlands und deswegen habe ich da keine ahnung  hab zwa früher in der richtiung gelebt aber nicht geangelt


----------



## Raubfischkiller (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich die Bilder Hochgeladen bekomme!!!

Drückt mir die Daumen, die sind nämlich Riesig!!!(Von der Dateigröße)

so um die 6-7 MB!!


----------



## man_of_fishing (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Ein HALLO erstmal an alle Petrijünger!

Die Berichte über die Müritz sind äußerst interessant! Mich würde interessiert ob man dort auch gut vom Ufer aus angeln kann und die Fänge dann ebenfalls noch so gut sind! Ein Freund und ich wollen nämlich im Sommer wieder ein paar Tage lang zum Angeln und wir suchen noch ein gutes Gewässer.
Ich selber komme aus Sachsen-Anhalt und uns fehlen solche super Gewässer.
Es würde mich deshalb sehr freuen wenn mir jemand ein paar Gewässertips geben kann in denen ein guter Raubfischbestand vorherrscht und man auch im Sommer auf gute Fänge hoffen kann!
Es können auch ruhig Gewässer in anderen Bundesländern ausser McPom sein aber die Gegend bei der Müritz scheint erfolgsversprechend zu sein!

Danke im Voraus für Infos!
MfG Man_of_Fishing


----------



## dorschhai (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

@ MeRiDiAn: Du hast vom Kölpinsee gesprochen! Ich war schon oft auf der Seenplatte mit dem Hausboot. An welchen Stellen kann man denn Im Kölpinsee die dicken Hechte fangen? Von den Tiefen ist der See ja nicht so Interresant wie die Müritz. Mir fällt beim Kölpinsee jetzt nur der Eingang zum Jabelschen See ein, wo ein kleiner Steinberg ist.


----------



## Raubfischkiller (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Vom Ufer musst du dir einen guten Plat aussuchen, weil die Seen alle sehr Flach abfallen, wenn du 20 m raus wirfst bist du maximal bei 1,5m Wassertiefe!!


----------



## Duke (3. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Hallo hab hier schon viele gute Infos bei euch gelesen wollte aber mal fragen ob es auch gute Stellen in der Kleinen Müritz gibt fahre da im Juni hin und hab da ein Boot bei den Müritzfischern ein Echolot ist auch vorhanden,also wenn einer ne gute Stelle für Raubfisch an der Kleinen Müritz kennt her damit wenn er will bin auch für jeden anderen Tipp dankbar aber wie gesagt steht ja schon viel drin im Forum.#6 

MFG Duke#h


----------



## Kegelfisch (4. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*



			
				maxum schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!
> 
> Kennt jemand Slipstellen an der Müritz?
> 
> Grüße aus B. Sven


Hei Maxum|wavey: 
Habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt,auf der Müritz mit meinem mitgebrachten Boot auf Hecht zu gehen.2 Slipmöglichkeiten habe ich bisher rausgefunden:1.Ostufer Bolter Kanal ,Nähe" Müritzparadies" Typ B-4-5 auf dem Gelände einer Ferienanlage,kostenlos
2. Ostufer am Bolter Kanal in der Nähe der Bolter Schleuse ,Typ A-4-3(je nach Können und nur leichte Boote) ,kostenlos
Wenn Du es probiert hast,dann schreib darüber im Board!|bla: 
good fishing; Kegelfisch


----------



## Duke (5. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

#h Habe nur nur bei den Müritzfischern was von kostenpflichtigen Slipstellen gelesen www.mueritzfischer.de/loadframe.html

MFG Duke#6


----------



## SpinnerBS (5. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

MoinMoin,

Slippen könnt Ihr in Klink am Hafen, ist kurz vor Waren. Gebühr sind glaub ich so um die 5 €uronen. Aber sicher bin ich mir mit dem Preis nicht so recht.

SpinnerBS


----------



## Landratte1 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Petri zusammen,

wir waren 1997 an der "Kleinen Müritz" mit unserem Kajütboot und haben in Rechlin im Sportboothafen geslippt und gelegen. Das ist natürlich nicht kostenlos, aber wir haben unser Boot ja auch 2 1/2 Wochen im Wasser gehabt. Man konnte sich dort auch wieder mit einem Trecker rausslippen lassen. (Mein Profilfoto zeigt den Liegeplatz im Sportboothafen.)

Es gibt dort vielleicht auch noch eine Raubfischstelle, die nicht jeder finden kann. Wenn man aus dem Bootshafen kommt, rechte Hand ins Flachwasser (ist ca. 60 cm nur tief), bis zum Schilfgürtel. Wir sind dann ins Beiboot umgestiegen und in den Schilfgürtel gerudert. Natürlich muss man die richtige Eingangsstelle erst finden. Nach einiger Zeit tat sich ein kleiner See auf. Ich kann natürlich nach 9 Jahren keine Garantie übernehmen, dass es dort noch so aussieht und der Raubfisch dort noch steht.

|wavey: 
Ich wünsche viel Erfolg!

Landratte1


----------



## Duke (8. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Jo danke kann man ja mal gucken ob es diesen kleinen versteckten See noch gibt#6 

MFG Duke


----------



## Duke (9. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Hallo hab noch mal ne fragen zum Angeln an der Müritz ich fahre ja vom 3 Juni bis 13 Juni dort hin genau dann wenn der Zander da Schonzeit hat wollte jetzt mal wissen ob man da dann überhaupt mit Kunstköder angeln darf;+ 

MFG Duke


----------



## Landratte1 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Hallo Duke,

dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ist schon zu lange her. Ich weiß nur noch, dass Nachtangeln nicht erlaubt war.

|wavey: Gruß Landratte1


----------



## Duke (9. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

OK hat sich erledigt man darf mit Kunstköder angeln 

MFG Duke


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Ist das immernohc so, dass Nachtangeln in der Müritz prinzipiell verboten ist? Wollte diesen Sommer eigentlich mal mit meiner Freundin ne Woche dort verbringen und angeln, auch nachts!

flo


----------



## uziegler (9. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Also, da ich dieses Jahr auch in Meck-Pom Urlaub mache habe ich mal verschiedene Seite im Netz durchforstst. Dabei bin ich auch auf der Seite der http://www.mueritzfischer.de gelandet. Dort kann man die Regeln und Regelungen einsehen. Unter anderem steht dort folgendes: "Das Nachtangeln ist für den Inhaber der Angelkarte erlaubt. "

Also, soweit kein Problem. |wavey:  Und viel Spaß beim "Nachtangeln" ;-)) |supergri


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Danke für die schnelle Aufklärung und den Tip mit der Seite!


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Wann kommen hier die ersten Bilder rein!!! #h


----------



## Effe (9. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

@uziegler 

http://www.mueritzfischer.de/ -> sehr guter Tipp! Vielen Dank. 

Möchte im Sommer an den Plauer See und habe diese Seite nie gefunden. Sehr informativ. Bin echt begeistert!


----------



## Duke (19. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Hi wollte nur mal meine erfahrungen von meinem Müritzurlaub hier mitteilen.
Also ich war an der kleinen Müritz bei den Müritzfischern direkt am Wasser mit Boot dabei und die sind ganz ok bei denen.
Nun von der kleine Müritz kann ich nur sagen das es da wohl nicht so gut ist zum Raubfischangeln . Obwohl da gut Zander drin sein sollen habe aber auf Kunstköder nichts gefangen bis auf meinen grössten Hecht von 80 cm aber das war wohl nur glück.
An der mündung wo die kleine in die große Müritz fließt hab ich ein paar schöne Barsche(30 cm) beim schleppen gefangen obwohl die beste Zeit für Barsch ist wohl erst so ab Juli der Juni war noch zu früh.
Am besten war es auf dem Kölpinsee da hab ich erstmal so ne geführte Tour gemacht um zu gucken wo und wie man an den Hecht kommt und da hab ich beim Drifftangeln zwar nicht die grossen aber von der stückzahl gute Hecht gefangen alle zwischen 30 und 70 cm ein paar dicke sind noch abgegangen.
In 4 Angeltagen am Kölpinsee hab ich ca. 15 Hecht gefangen und ein paar Barsche und das alles auf Gummifich 8-14 cm gross.

Gruß Duke#h


----------



## Gufi Angler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

wir waren mit der familie in Röbel schönes örtchen farad kan man damieten sind wir schön fahrrad gefahren bis nach waren ca 35km  und  den einen tag war ich mit mein vater angeln war alles sehr schön nachts lohnt es sich am meisten sag ich nur dort gibs massenhaft alle 7alle alle über 60 gewesen ein großen barsch 32cm und kleinzeugs lohnt isch mega


----------



## gründler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> wir waren mit der familie in Röbel schönes örtchen farad kan man damieten sind wir schön fahrrad gefahren bis nach waren ca 35km und den einen tag war ich mit mein vater angeln war alles sehr schön nachts lohnt es sich am meisten sag ich nur dort gibs massenhaft alle 7alle alle über 60 gewesen ein großen barsch 32cm und kleinzeugs lohnt isch mega


 
:vik:alle bezieht sich wohl auf Aale:vik:


----------



## Eckaat (13. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Werde vom 2.-7.10 mit Boot in Jabel sein und habe heute beim Einkauf (von den hier im Forum erwähnten) Kunstködern und Spinnrute sehr gute Tipps bekommen. Montag kann ich mir noch ne Gewässerkarte für den Kölpinsee mit Tiefenangaben kostenlos abholen.

Mal schauen ob ich einen Esox erwische. Wäre nämlich mein erster.:vik: Hatte im Breitling mal einen (muß ein Monster gewesen sein) an der Strippe, der ist mir aber samt Geschirr wegen festgestellter Bremse stiften gegangen.

Gruß Ecki (Dorschheini)


----------



## Leokadia (17. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Wie wäre mal ein paar Stunden Nachhilfe in Deutsch???


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*



Leokadia schrieb:


> Wie wäre mal ein paar Stunden Nachhilfe in Deutsch???


 
 ...  man sieht in Deiner Frage deutlich, dass Du, Leokadia, Nachhilfe in Deutsch brauchst, aber dies ist ein Angelforum, also stelle Deine an sich durchaus berechtigte Anfrage bitte in einem anderen Board ! |rolleyes


----------



## didi0405 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

@ all #h
wir sind in diesem thread schon seit 2007 nicht mehr
der heißt jetzt "Aktuelles von der Müritz(größter Binnensee Deutschlands)"#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*



didi0405 schrieb:


> @ all #h
> wir sind in diesem thread schon seit 2007 nicht mehr
> der heißt jetzt "Aktuelles von der Müritz(größter Binnensee Deutschlands)"#6


 
... obwohl es den neuen erst seit 26.06.2008 gibt, seid ihr schon seit 2007 drin ? |rolleyes ... :vik:

naja .. werde meinen nächsten Hechturlaub 2009 an Müritz und den andere Seen trotzdem hinbekommen, auch wenn wohl dort inzwischen die Zeit vorausläuft


----------



## didi0405 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... obwohl es den neuen erst seit 26.06.2008 gibt, seid ihr schon seit 2007 drin ? |rolleyes ... :vik:
> 
> naja .. werde meinen nächsten Hechturlaub 2009 an Müritz und den andere Seen trotzdem hinbekommen, auch wenn wohl dort inzwischen die Zeit vorausläuft


 

nicht nicht nicht ......so was mußt du auch lesen


----------



## Hechtsau (11. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Hi, Ich fahre im Oktober an die Müritz.Ist s dort zu dieser Jahreszeit mit Barsche auch so gut wie im Sommer. Muß man immer weit rausfahren um die großen zu fangen?


----------



## Squirrelina (11. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*



Hechtsau schrieb:


> Hi, Ich fahre im Oktober an die Müritz.Ist s dort zu dieser Jahreszeit mit Barsche auch so gut wie im Sommer. Muß man immer weit rausfahren um die großen zu fangen?


 

gehe mal in dcen oben beschriebenen trööt da bekommst du mehr resonance!!!!

und ich kann aus erfahrung sagen ja dort beißen sie auch super und mit glück brauchst du kein boot wenn es denn schon sehr kalt ist stehen sie schon an den steg anlagen die man dann auch ohne boot erreicht!!


----------



## Hechtsau (11. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Danke  schon mal für diese Info#6


----------



## Hechtsau (11. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

Noch mal tag gesagt,
welche Seen sind in Mcpom für Zander bekannt. Ich fange nur in Flüssen (Elbe zBsp.)
Wir fahren jedes jahr in Herbst nach MP, dieses Jahr und zum ersten mal an die Müritz (Eldenburg).


----------



## didi0405 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Müritz!!!*

schreib doch mal bei uns im tröt
"Aktuelles von der Müritz(größten Binnensee Deutschlands!)"
dieser tröt ist schon lange zu


----------

